# حوار مع حبيبى يسوع



## stmarygirl (18 فبراير 2008)

فى حضنه ارتميت ... وعلى صدره بكيت ... وبيده احتميت 
صرخت يسوعى يسوعى ..... أنقذنى 
فجاء سريعاً 
وضمنى بشدة لا تخافى انى معك انى هنا توقفى عن البكاء انتى فى حضنى لن يمسك احد لا تبكين 
فحدثته بصوت خافت وجسمى يرتعش وقلبى ينبض سريعاً قائلة 
كان هنا يا يسوع كان هنا 
فقال من ........ من كان هنا 
فقلت ...... الشيطان يا يسوعى كان هنا يحاول أخافتى يقول انك بعيد وانك لاتكترث بى كان يدعونى للذهاب معه 
حدثنى عن ما لديه من نعم وخيرات وقال انه يحبنى أكثر منك ودعانى لتركك حتى أتمتع بما لديه وهنا صرخت حتى تأتى ... يسوعى يسوعى أنقذنى 
يسوعى أنى خائفة 
لا تخافى أنتى فى حضنى ....... نعم انى أشعر الان براحة عجيبة فانا فى حضنك 
يسوع ان حضنك جميلا جداً أشعر بدفىء عجيب لم أشعر به من قبل كم أنت مليئاً بالحنان العجيب 
فرفع وجهى إليه وجلس أمامى ليحدثنى 
فصرخت لالالالالالا يا يسوعى دعنى فى حضنك وحدثنى وانا فى حضنك 
فضمنى إليه قائلاً أمازلتى خائفه 
فقلت لالالالالا لقد هرب الخوف والحزن عندما رأيتك وعندما أرتميت فى حضنك ولكنى أريد أن أستمر فى حضنك . حدثنى يا يسوع وانا فى حضنك وسأستمع جيداً 
أبنتى لماذا خفتى ؟ أشكيتى ؟ أصدقتى قوله بأنه يحبك أكثر منى أصدقتى أننى لا أكترث بكى 
لماذا هذا الخوف والرعب الذى رأيته على وجهك ؟؟ 
ألم تعلمى أنى معك دائماً ولن يمسك سوء فلماذا هذا الخوف ؟ 
فأجبت .... أعلم يسوعى أنك قريباً منى وأنك تعتنى بى ولكنى ضعيفه شعرت بخوف شديد عندما رأيته .. كم هو قبيح يايسوع .. كم هو مخيف يا حبيبى .. كم هو مؤثر يحاول التأثير علي بكل قوته ......... فخفت بشده 


خفت أضعف ...... نعم شعرت بالخوف فنديتك . 
فتحدث يسوع ... حسناً فعلتى ولكن أريد أن أسألك سؤال ؟؟؟ 
تفضل يسوعى 
من متى وأنتى لا تتحدى بي ؟؟؟ 
أتحد بك!!!! لا أفهم يسوعى كيف أتحد بك ؟؟؟؟ 
ألم تعلمى أن بتناولك لجسدى ودمى تتحدى بي وتثبتى فى كما انا أثبت فيكى 
فأجبت نعم نعم فهمت يا سيدى ....... بالفعل يسوعى مر الكثير دون أن أتناولك 
فتحدث يسوعى ... لهذا ابنتى عندما تتناولينى لا يستطيع أن يقترب منك الشيطان بموتى قد غلبته وأنتصرت عليه فعندما تتناولى جسدى ودمى أكون فيكى فيهرب منك الشيطان 
فهمتى أبنتى 
نعم يا حبيبى يسوع فهمت 
والان يا ابنتي لا تخشيه فأنا معك وان جائك لا تحاوريه ولا تناقشيه بل قولي الرب يخزيك أيها الشيطان وحينها سيرحل 
أبنتى أتحدى بي دائماً وتناولينى دائماً حينها لا يقوى عليكى عدو الخير 
والان امازلتى خائفه 
لالالالالالا يايسوع كيف أخاف وانا فى حضنك 
فتحدث يسوع ... والان سأنصرف ولا تخافى فأنا معكى دائماً وعينى عليكى طول الطريق 
فنظرت له قائله 
يسوعى ......... أشكرك 
فأبتسم قائلاً 
أحبك كثيراً 


الهى ومخلصى وحبيبى 
كم أنت سريع الأستجابة 
نصرخ إليك فتأتى سريعاً مجيباً 
كم حضنك مليئ بحنان عجيب لا يوجد فى بشر 
ألهى ..... من أنت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
بماذا أدعيك ..... هل انت حبيب ؟؟؟ هل أنت اب ؟؟؟؟ هل أنت أخ ؟؟؟؟ هل أنت رفيق ؟؟ 
فرأيتك حبيب ورأيتك اب واخ ورفيق بل ورايت حنان يفوق حنان كل أم فبماذا أدعيك ؟؟ 
ألهى وحبيبى وصديقى وأخى وأبى وأمى وكل ما لي 
فأنت الكل وبك الكل 
يسوعى أتناول جسدك ودمك فأشعر بك داخلى ، أشعر بقوة عجيبه وكأننى أقوى الأقوياء فما هذه القوة التى بها أقف أمام الشيطان 
أتعلم يسوعى .... أرى الشيطان يحسدنى ويغار مني من أجل عظم محبتك لي 
أراه يستخدم ويسخر كل قواه لأيقاعى لكي أصبح مثله 
وأراك أنت تحمينى ... ترعانى ... تضمنى 
فمن أنت يا يسوع ؟؟!!!!! 
قلمى أحتار لا يجد كلمات تصفك 
عقلى يعجز عن فهم هذا الحب العجيب 
قلبي يهمس لي قائلاً متسائلاً 
أقلب يسوع غير كل قلب 
يسوعى أراك ........ فأتعجب 
تتوقف كل حواسي صامته متعجبة أمامك 
وأستمر مع حيرتى من عظم حبك قائلة راجيه 
أحمينى .... أنقذنى .... أحتضنى بشدة 
واسمعك تحدثنى بصوت عذب دافىء قائلاً 
لا ترجونى فأنتى فى حمايتى وستظلى فى حضني دائماً 


يسوع أحبك ....... أحبك كثيراً وأشكر سماحك لي بتناول جسدك ودمك فهم سلاحي أحتمى به دائماً ومازلت يسوعى أتمنى أن أحبك أكثر وأكثر


----------



## Meriamty (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حوار مع حبيبى يسوع*



حوار رااائع جدااااااااا 

ميرسى جداااا يا stmarygirl

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## derem (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حوار مع حبيبى يسوع*

*مااحلى التكلم مع اللة​*


----------



## stmarygirl (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حوار مع حبيبى يسوع*

ميرسى لمروركم كلكم


----------



## dudu (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حوار مع حبيبى يسوع*



stmarygirl قال:


> فى حضنه ارتميت ... وعلى صدره بكيت ... وبيده احتميت
> صرخت يسوعى يسوعى ..... أنقذنى
> فجاء سريعاً
> وضمنى بشدة لا تخافى انى معك انى هنا توقفى عن البكاء انتى فى حضنى لن يمسك احد لا تبكين
> ...





رائع رائع :big29:
يسوع أحبك ....... أحبك كثيراً وأشكر سماحك لي بتناول جسدك ودمك فهم سلاحي أحتمى به دائماً ومازلت يسوعى أتمنى أن أحبك أكثر وأكثر :big29:
الف شكر لهذا الحوار الرئع والجميل:big29:
محبتي  DUDU


----------



## Bent el Massih (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حوار مع حبيبى يسوع*

*حوار رائع شكرا ليك stmarygirl

الرب يباركك*​


----------



## stmarygirl (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حوار مع حبيبى يسوع*

ميرسى لردودكم جميعا


----------



## اميل لطفى (3 أكتوبر 2010)

نهارك سعيد


----------



## Nemo (3 أكتوبر 2010)

حوااااااااااار رائع بجد
ربنا يباركك وليكى احلى تقييم


----------



## DODY2010 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## stmarygirl (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسى جدا لردودكم الجميلة وتشجعيكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*بالفعل يا رب كم حبك عجيب 
ميرررسى  stmarygirl للكلمات المعبره الجميله​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2010)

حوار جميل وكلام راائع

شكرااا جداااا




 ​


----------

